# FFMpeg miese Qualität



## padde78 (9. März 2007)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Videos (wmv, mpeg, avi) durch FFMpeg laufen lassen und siehe da, die Vids haben eine durchweg schlechte Qualität!
Zum einen sind sie stellenweise verpixelt, zum anderen überblenden sich manchmal zwei Bilder, die dann kurze Zeit ineinander stehen bleiben (mit Pixeln) und dann ruckelig weiter gehen.
Woran kann das liegen?
Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Danke
padde


----------



## Anime-Otaku (9. März 2007)

Du nennst hier nur Containerformate und nicht den eigentlichen Video codec, in dem die Videos codiert sind.
Man kann nur allgemein sagen, dass die wmv Unterstützung unter Linux nicht gerade die Beste ist, weil es eben ein windows format ist.

Desweiteren kennen wir nicht die Parameter, die du benutzt hast und andere Eigenschaften der Videos, wie z.B. die fps


----------

